# How do I remove colored chalk from a white wall?



## willow_girl

Like sidewalk chalk? Nothing I tried on it worked! Help!

Yeah, same kids. ound:


----------



## Tinker

Have you tried the Mr. Clean Magic erasor? Maybe with a bit of 409.


----------



## willow_girl

No, I didn't happen to have one with me ... will take one next time! 

I tried Dawn Power Dissolver, ammonia, Murphy's, and most of the (fairly useless) "green" cleaning products this client prefers.


----------



## mom in oklahoma

I second the mr clean magic sponge, HOWEVER I used ours in the kitchen to remove baked on grease when we replaced the stove, it took some paint off as well as the grease, that might have been because I had to scrub pretty hard though.


----------



## mom in oklahoma

Did you get the chalk off?


----------

